# Craftsman PGT9000, the 486-25436 sleeve hitch



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

2010-09-07: I've seen 3 sleeve hitch part numbers available for various Craftsman Garden Tractors and know that the 486.24586 is listed as the correct part for my GT. 

However, I can get a 486-24536 for about 1/3 the price of a new one ~$40 and have accessed the Owners Manual for both. All the parts except the sleeve hitch frame are exactly the same part numbers. The picture of the frame looks very similiar but doesn't give any size dimensions. 

2010-09-22: I received my new sleeve hitch yesterday. I found a sears store that was selling them for $20 and since it was over a 150 mile drive, I elected to have it shipped which cost me an extra $13. So, considering that all the other listings I found were for <$38 +tax and I would have to drive to get it, I think this is a pretty good deal.

I had done considerable research to try to find out what the difference was between the 24536 and the 24586. Everyone I spoke with at Sears said the 24536 wouldn't fit my new PGT9000. I had found the Owner's Manual for both on the web and looking at the parts list, every part has the same part number except the Sleeve Hitch Frame. I couldn't get anyone to measure the inside dimension so I decided to just roll the dice and figured I could at least recoup my money if it was too small. Anything else I figured I could modify to work.

So upon receiving the box yesterday, I checked the frame and it fits, just barely, I had to spread it a small amount probably 1/16" and it will work. I will have to figure out what I want to do about the tranny disengage linkage, but am pretty sure I can make it work. Main thing is that I'll cut the $35 part and not the $3k GT. 

2010-09-29: If anyone is still interested, I finished installing and testing my sleeve hitch and it works great. If you have a Craftsman PGT9000, the 486-25436 sleeve hitch works just fine. 

The Sears reps will tell you if won't work and 'out-of-the box' they are correct. There are three things you have to do to make it fit like it was made for it: 

(first) spread the frame assy a small amount to fit the tractor rear frame and allow the pins to fit over the slots on the frame assy.

(second) enlarge the cutout for the pto linkage about 1" to the left side. (I don't have the proper metal cutting torch or tools so I used my jigsaw and angle grinder to enlarge the opening. 

(third) grind down the four carriage bolt heads that secure the left and right Pivot Brackets (these hold the lift lever arm assy and lift link plate and are hidden behind the frame assembly and are just a bit too fat to allow the frame to slide all the way down over the factory installed pins on the tractor frame.

A little black rustoleum and it doesn't look too bad. The beauty of this is I can remove the sleeve hitch assy and frame from the tractor just as if it were made for my tractor. As stated in a previous post, the only difference I can find between the two models is the frame part, the part I just described modifying.

When I finished and installed the frame over the factory installed 'ear' pins, the rest of the installation was just per the owner manual instructions.

So, the 25436 cost me $20 +shipping; or the 25486 would have cost me $140. I think I'll take the cheaper way out. If anyone has questions, I'll do my best to answer.


----------



## raylinkz (May 28, 2010)

Here's Charlie giving his final approval, the smell test. I guess it passed, at least he didn't mark it;:lmao:


----------



## tractorJohn (Sep 18, 2010)

Good work! It's always great to be able to mod something just a little bit and have it work. That's kinda crazy to me that basically the same part would cost so much more. Enjoy your hitch.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I looked into a sears sleeve hitch for my 86 GTII - i decided i can make my own cheeper - plus have the luxury of having it motorized free. Some hiem joints, tubing and some metal plate/angle will do the trick.

I took the linear actuator off my parts 90's GT6000 ( for its deck) - so im using it on the hitch ( when i get around to building it).

The '86 already has a beefy homemade looking hitch already - use it to haul my 6x8 trailer around the yard and out of the fence to hook it to the truck- ill most likely buy the front plow blade kit ( like $200) sometime to do some yard work.


----------

